# The end of teething pains :-)



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

Things are now stabilizing !!

* I'm starting to get my Portuguese back, although Hebrew still often comes first into my head when I start to speak, and I have to tell myself, "Different country, Portuguese in needed, please comply".

* I'm English but just spent 10 years in Israel, and previously spent a year in Brazil in a place where nobody spoke English.

I now have the Internet thing pretty much sorted out.

The locals now know that I'm not here today and gone tomorrow (I'm in a tourist town) and are very helpful and kind.

I now know where most of the local shops are and I'm being taken to a place tomorrow that has more things but requires a bus, but I'm being taken to it by a neighboring shop owner.

My PC which was not stable after being shipped here is now 100% OK

So all is well and getting better 

The Portuguese are very warm and kind and in spite of what I've read, the ones that I've witnessed work very hard.

They were probably much better off without the euro!

Portugal or Spain?

Hands down Portugal, for lots of reasons!


----------

